# Bird in palms at work



## Budgiekeet (Mar 4, 2012)

Here are some wild birds in the palms at work.

Love birds




Some babies and a couple with mom too





But we didn't get the 300mm lens to look from afar .


----------



## despoinaki (Aug 4, 2012)

Omg!!! It's true that parrot species live in the wild all over the world! Great pics Rick! I love the chicks!!!


----------



## aluz (Jul 24, 2011)

Wow, how strange and yet beautiful to see wild lovebirds like that! 
Here I was thinking they would only live in the wild in Africa, where they originally come from.
Those sparrow (I think) chicks were really hungry!Thank you so much for sharing these pics with us, Rick!


----------



## Budgiekeet (Mar 4, 2012)

We have quite a few Lovebirds here now. I would say 50 or so throughout the 125 acre property. They are taking over the palms and Saguaro cactus for nest. It will be interesting to see if they run the other birds out and not a good interesting. Thats the main problem with other species being let loose where they are not from. 

We do have a big pair of Red tailed hawks and a Great horned owl which has a 6ft or better wing span and with the colors on the Love virds you would think they would be a more visible targets so maybe they will keep things in check.

Time will tell.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Great pictures (as always) Rick!

That one little lovebird looks waayyy too much like Pedro and it makes me sad to think he's living out there in the wild. *


----------



## Mazz (Jul 17, 2013)

aluz said:


> Wow, how strange and yet beautiful to see wild lovebirds like that!
> Here I was thinking they would only live in the wild in Africa, where they originally come from.
> Those sparrow (I think) chicks were really hungry!Thank you so much for sharing these pics with us, Rick!


California has a lot of wild small parrot species due to it being a great habitat for released pets to breed and colonize.

And yus, that's a sparrow momma.


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

So clear and vivid ,those are great pictures Rick! How clever to utilize the palm fronds for nests!


----------

